# Coolermaster Hyper 103 (CPU Cooler)



## bssunilreddy (Dec 17, 2013)

Hai,

Coolermaster Released their new cooler from "Hyper" stables called *Coolermaster Hyper 103*.

*Code: RR-H103-22PB-R1*
The Cooler Master Hyper 103 is an affordable mainstream Heatsink delivering great cooling performance on all modern platforms thanks to the special fin design with Cooler Master exclusive X-Vent and Air-Guide technology that optimize air flow toward heatpipes. The Hyper 103’s 92mm PWM BLUE LED fan features a wide fan speed range and can be fine tuned for maximum airflow and cooling performance or silent operation. The low profile tower heatsink is a great match for small form factor systems.

*Features:*


Cooler Master exclusive X-Vent and Air-Guide technology optimize the air flow toward heatpipes and ultimately reduce CPU temperature. 
 3 direct Contact heatpipes with stylish aluminum fins to provide excellent heat dissipation. 
 92mm wide range PWM blue LED fan, RPM can be fine tuned for maximum airflow or whisper quiet operation. 
New tool-free mounting system for trouble-less installation. 

*Specifications:*

CPU Socket
Intel® LGA 2011/1366/1156/1155/1150/775
AMD FM2/FM1/AM3+/AM3 /AM2

Dimensions
108 x 89.5 x 138.5 mm (4.3 x 3.5 x 5.5 in)

Heat Sink Dimensions
96 x 61 x 138.5 mm (3.8 x 2.4 x 5.5 in)

Heat Sink Material
3 Direct Contact Heatpipes / Aluminum Fins

Heat Sink Weight
500 g / 1.1 lb

Heat Pipe Dimensions
Ø6mm

Fan Dimensions
92 x 92 x 25 mm (4.7 x 4.7 x 1 in)

Fan Speed
800~2,200 RPM (PWM) ± 10%

Fan Air Flow
15.7~43.1 CFM ± 10%

Fan Air Pressure
0.35~2.63 mm H2O ± 10%

Fan Life Expectancy
40,000 hours

Noise Level
17~30 dBA

Bearing Type -Long life sleeve bearing

Connector
4-Pin

Rated Voltage
12 VDC

Rated Current
0.15A**

Power Consumption
1.8 W

Fan Weight
80 g / 0.18 lb

*Warranty*
2 Years

*Approx Price in India*
Rs.1800.

*i.imgur.com/fG6aAm8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/e4Dh4sG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9qc1c1u.jpg
Thanks & Regards,
bavusani...
*Note: Photos may slightly differ from the final product.*


----------



## amjath (Dec 27, 2013)

Bro, what happened to you? All of a sudden you started acting weird. Whats the point of this?? Did u own one


----------



## snap (Dec 28, 2013)

yeah me too thinking the same thing, did someone takeover your account or what?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 28, 2013)

amjath said:


> Bro, what happened to you? All of a sudden you started acting weird. Whats the point of this?? Did u own one



What you are talking about me? I just posted the review so that everybody will know that CM Cooler for entry level OC has been released.



snap said:


> yeah me too thinking the same thing, did someone takeover your account or what?



Yeah I saw the cinema "body snatchers" and I became one.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

bavusani said:


> What you are talking about me? I just posted the review so that everybody will know that CM Cooler for entry level OC has been released.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I saw the cinema "body snatchers" and I became one.



is that a review ? it is just specs. we dont need specs. it is available at official website and plenty of websites. what this review section is about your experience and views of the product after you bought it.



> forum: Reviews
> 
> A forum to discuss/review ONLY software and hardware products. All your queries about the same go into Respective TroubleShooting Sections and QnA. Your views and *first-hand experiences* on any software or hardware from OSes to Graphics cards are all welcome here. Note: The views/reviews contained within this section are purely the opinions of the posters



see the other threads in the review section.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

bavusani said:


> What you are talking about me? *I just posted the review so that everybody will know that CM Cooler for entry level OC has been released.*






Thanks, bro... Any more reviews you are gonna be doing lately???


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

forgot to add this -


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2013)

bavusani said:


> What you are talking about me?* I just posted the review so that everybody will know that CM Cooler for entry level OC has been released.
> *
> 
> 
> Yeah I saw the cinema "body snatchers" and I became one.



Seriously? You call that a review?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## snap (Dec 28, 2013)

it's not even trolling just plain dumb


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/93GwP4E.jpg


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 28, 2013)

I think his account was hacked by some Coolermaster employe


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> I think his account was hacked by some Coolermaster employe



Quite probable!!!


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 31, 2013)

I think his account is hacked/or some one else is using cause look at his weird posts


----------



## snap (Dec 31, 2013)

well it seems he is back to normal


----------

